# Diesel windshield question (is it same as regular cruze or buick verano or unique to diesel?)



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I recall that as well - I think the glass is probably the same as the other Cruzes, simply from a production complexity standpoint, but the sound deadening used elsewhere in the cabin is the Verano stuff.

That said, I can't say for sure and would be interested to know, just in case.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Best bet would be to call the shop you are using and ask if they have a different listing for the 2014 Diesel Cruze vs. non-Diesel windshield.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Myfirstdeal said:


> I have developed a crack in the windshield ('14 diesel) and currently scheduled for a replacement next week. When I was researching and buying my car I remember reading somewhere that windshield was thicker to reduce noise and GM did it by using Buick Verano parts.
> 
> I want to be proactive and call the company to ensure they get the right part. Does anyone know if the windshield we have is the same as regular cruze or is it same as Buick Verano or is it unique to diesel?


I looked on gmpartsdirect.com and compared part numbers for the windshields. The Cruze LT and Cruze diesel show the same part number. The Verano shows 3 different part numbers, none of which match the Cruze. (Not sure how the 20953608 varies from the other two.)

Doug

2014 Chevrolet Cruze diesel
95094668 / Windshield, GM, 2ND DESIGN

2014 Chevrolet Cruze LT
95094668 / Windshield, GM, 2ND DESIGN

2014 Buick Verano Premium
1 20953608 / Windshield
1 23212094 / Windshield W/ O LANE DEPARTURE
1 23212093 / Windshield W/ LANE DEPARTURE​
.


----------

